# Weaning age for dam raised bucklings?



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

For the first time in 4 years I'm retaining a buckling. I've retained doelings in the past and typically let them stay with mom until they're 3 months. The buckling is dam raised, doesn't take a bottle and is about 9 weeks old now. 

What do others normally do with young Nigerian bucklings as far as weaning age? I don't want to take any risks of unplanned breedings, I've heard of it happening, but at 9 weeks I'm worried if he should be fully weaned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Watch him closely. When he starts extending, pull him.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had some Buck kids have to be weaned at 8 weeks of age and others show no interest or knowledge and stay with mom until he was 16-17 weeks and then I only weaned just to be safe. He still wasn't showing interest. If I need to wean off mom younger than ideal I make sure they get a good high protein diet.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, he is showing more interest in the does lately when they're in heat but not extending yet, that I've seen.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I wean all our bucklings by 10 weeks


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Because our goats are season breeders, buck kids born in the spring are weaned at three months or so. I could leave them longer, and sometimes do. I just make sure all bucklings are out of the doe pen before September.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

My goats breed year round, he was born in October and from a set of quints. I think what I'll do is rearrange my herd a bit and pen him with his mom and some does that are already bred.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I take them away at 3 months and does until their mom decides she's tired of them.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daisy said:


> My goats breed year round, he was born in October and from a set of quints. I think what I'll do is rearrange my herd a bit and pen him with his mom and some does that are already bred.


Totally missed, that, if you are asking now, obviously your goats are year round breeders! LOL, sorry.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

The smaller Nigerians and Pygmies can breed all year as the does cycle every 21 days. Bucklings can breed as young as 8 weeks so we pull our bucklings and separate them from the does.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I pull them at two months,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have Nigerian Dwarves, who mature fast. Had to pull my buckling at 6 weeks, and I didn't want to! I did bring him back for monitored nursing visits for the next week-ish to try to help him keep growing. Next year I'm going to try little buck aprons. If they stay on, that will stop them from being able to breed, and I would be able to keep them on longer. Would like to make it to 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

We pull our bucks at 8 weeks-- sooner if need be. 
We feed our weaning boys a good high protein feed, with a tad of dry milk re-placer as a top dress. When they are 10 weeks the top dress is stopped. We reduce the protein rations at 12 weeks, and only give the protein feed as a supplement a few times a week until they are a year old. Then they fall in line with every one else


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We keep our boys on mom for at least 5 months usually. Try not to sell them until 5-6 mo. We use buck aprons which work like a charm! http://www.houseofbacchuspetsupplies.com/anti-mating-aprons-s/118.htm

No need to wean them sooner than 5 mo. That is our opinion....but I know some prefer to wean sooner. Our boys get a great start from mom! The aprons work perfectly!

Tami


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine are usually 8-12 weeks if they are eating good !


----------

